# "Posts Since Last Visit" problem



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Only happening since last night. Using Firefox v2 on WinXP.

When I select "post since last visit" I get x results over (say) 6 pages. Then when I go to page (say) 4 there are no more posts to view. Looking at the last post on the previous page the time ties in with my last visit.


----------

